# Geringe Leistung trotz neuer Hardware ?



## inkart (30. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geehrte Community,

als Neues Mitglied sage ich erst einmal freundlich " Hallo " ...
Ich habe mich auf Grund diverser Empfehlungen aus meinem Freundeskreis dazu entschloßen hier zu regsistrieren, in der Hoffnung von der Community eventuell ratsame Tip´s zu meinem Problem zu bekommen. 

Mein letztes selbst zusammengeschustertes System war mittlerweile mehr als 5 Jahre alt. Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen das aktuelle Spiele so gut wie gar nicht mehr spielbar waren...  Es war also Zeit für ein Hardware-Update bzw.  entschied ich mich dazu das alte Ding in die Tonne zu hauen und mir ein Budget zu setzen für welches ich mir dann neue Komponente gekauft habe.

Da ich eher der  Feierabend-Gamer bin und nicht wirklich interessiert an einem super Highend Gaming-System war entschied ich mich für Komponente der Mittelklasse. In meinen Augen völlig ausreichend für meine Ansprüche. Meine Wahl fiehl dabei auf folgende:

CPU:                     Intel i7 3770 ( Ivy Bridge )
GPU:                     Asus DirectCU 2 Geforce GTX770 / 2GB Interface
Mainboard:       Asus P8Z77 V - LX ( Z77 Chip )
Ram:                     GSkill Ares / 2 x 8 ( 16 GB ) DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 Dualchannel
Festplatte:         Seagate ST2000DM001 Barracuda 2TB (3,5'' / SATA III / 7200rpm / 64MB / )
Netzteil:             Arctic Fusion 550R Netzteil / 550 Watt / aktiv PFC / ATX 2.2 
CPU Kühler:     Alpenföhn Sella

Optional:           Gehäuse Raidmax Cooling  / 1 Gehäuselüfter
Betriebssys:      Windows 7 - 64Bit 

Nun kommen wir zu dem eigentlichen Problem...

Bei noch recht aktuellen Spielen wie z.B. Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 und Assassins Creed / Black Flaq habe ich komischerweise kein wirklich flüssigen Spielablauf, die FPS schwanken bei hohen Details doch sehr stark und teilweise erreiche ich trotz besserer Hardware als bei einigen meiner Bekannten / Freunde bei selben Grafiksettings/Einstellungen weniger FPS, was mich natürlich etwas stutzig macht.

Ich begab mich also auf die Fehlersuche...

Alle Treiber auf aktualität geprüft, alte Treiber ggf. deinstalliert und neuere installiert.
Unnötige Programme, welche es eigentlich nicht gab da ich lediglich die Adobe Produktreihe für meine Arbeit  benötige und sonst sehr akribisch auf die Sauberkeit meines Systems achte deinstalliert und aus der Registry gereinigt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich wirklich ungerne überhaupt neue Programme installiere und  teste, ich benötige im Alltag nur wenig Tools und bin der Meinung man muss sein System nicht unnötig mit Balast vollstopfen     : )
Virenscanner etc. ausgeschaltet.
Unnötige Autostart und Windows Dienste abgeschaltet.

System ist nun also auf einem an sich " fehlerfreien und stabilem Windows " am laufen.

Trotz dessen laufen die Spiele immer noch nicht wirklich rund, mir ist klar das ich mit den Komponenten nicht die Welt erwarten kann und nicht jedes Game auf Maximum und sämtlichen Grafiksettings aktiviert ruckelfrei spielen kann, doch wundert es mich das meine Bekannten die wie gesagt teilweise schwachere Hardware  verwenden die gleichen Spieletitel mit besseren Grafiksettings flüssiger laufen lassen können als ich.

Nach diversen Stunden Google kam mir die Idee, dass es doch irgendwie an der Hardware liegen muss, die Komponente sich irgendwoe beißen oder nicht ausreichend harmonisieren ?! 

Es häufen sich bei mir mittlerweile Fragen wie, ist das Netzteil zu schwach ? Passen die Komponente nicht zusammen ? Läuft mit dem Arbeitsspeicher etwas schief ? Bremst die Festplatte durch evtl. falschen Anschluss oder Leistung den Rechner ? Hat die Grafikkarte einen weg ?  Vielleicht einfach das OS neu aufsetzen, alle Treiber von Anfang an neu installieren ?

Irgendwo muss doch der Haken sein, oder ?
Wie ihr lesen könnt bin ich mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe daher auf ein paar Antworten von euch die mir weiterhelfen können.

Falls irgendwelche Logs, Tool Outputs etc gebraucht werden bin ich gerne bereit euch FAQ´s zu liefern, ich hoffe jedoch das hier ein Fuchs an Board ist und mir die passenden Antworten ohne großartige Installation diverser Programme liefern kann.

Ich freue mich also auf jede Antwort die mich meinem Problem etwas näher bringt und bedanke mich schon jetzt !!!

Grüße


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Dezember 2014)

Willkommen im Forum,

Sorry, aber da hast du ein total alten kram zusammengebaut. oO Würde ich alles zurückgeben


----------



## DarthPflaume (30. Dezember 2014)

etwas wichtiges fehlt aber noch : der monitor / die auflößung  in der gespielt wird wenn die über 1080p ist dann wirds mit einer gtx 770 schon knapp.


----------



## Tischi89 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wann/Wo hast du dir denn den Rechner gekauft/bestellt und was war dein Budget?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2014)

Das System ist nicht unbedingt super-aktuell, sollte aber halbwegs was schaffen.  Wieviel FPS hast du denn ?


----------



## dgcss (31. Dezember 2014)

> Sorry, aber da hast du ein total alten kram zusammengebaut. oO Würde ich alles zurückgeben


whoot ??? ja ivy altes modell .... aber warum einen neues Modell kaufen wenn der größte unterschied nur im stromverbrauch liegt ? hab auch nur den 3570 (I5) und zock alles Ruckelfrei
hier haste ne aktuelle vergleichsliste PassMark - Intel Core i5-4690 @ 3.50GHz - Price performance comparison
Wie man sieht ist er, den aktuellen 1150 serien nicht weit entfernt. und wenn ihm die 2 € auf der stromrechnenung am monatsende nicht stören ist es doch vollkommen OK. Der stromverbrauch wird immer sooo dramtasiert. Bis der Mehrpreis zum vorgänger wieder drin ist, müssteste 2 jahre durchgehend dein pc anhaben.

@ TE
Hattest du deine alte Windows Installation (Vom alten PC) genommen als du dein System umgebaut hattest ?

Lass mal Crystal Disk Info laufen und poste mal nen screenshot ...dann sehen wir vll ob du die hdd am 300/600 Port hängen hast. schau auch nochmal im Handbuch ob du deine HDD am Nativen SATA Port hängen hast (Port 1+2)

Hattest du vorher ne radeon im PC gehabt ?

Netzteil kenn ich nicht .... wird aber an hand des Fehlerbildes nicht der Schuldige sein

Ich weiss hört sich blöd an (hatten es aber letzte mal in der Firma)... mal andere Speicher testen (vom freund etc) die von einem anderen Hersteller sind.

Häufig liegts aber daran das das alte Windows für ein neues System genommen wird , irgendwelche alten treiber der alten Hardware sich noch iwo verhakt haben , und diese sich mit den neuen Komponenten bisl inna haare kriegen.

Vll mal spybot 1.6...... installieren und auf male/spy software prüfen (Programm ist kostenlos, gut, verbraucht kaum ressourcen und ist verdammt schnell). aber bitte wirklich die 1,6x version nehmen ... viele features sind im 2.x kostenpflichtig und nicht so gut wie im altbewärten. Mirror Selection Spybot 1.6 | Spybot Â© â„¢ – Search & Destroy


----------



## inkart (31. Dezember 2014)

Erst einmal Danke für die Antworten.


Mein Budget belief sich auf 750-850 Euro, diese habe ich so weit auch vollkommen ausgeschöpft. Bestellt bzw. gekauft habe ich die Komponente bei hardwareversand.de

Kurze Auflistung:

CPU: 320,80 €
Mainboard: 74,54 € 
Speicher:  133,97 €
GPU: 287,41 €
Lüfter: 17,18 €
Netzteil: 64,45 €

Die HDD hatte ich noch aus dem vorherigem System.



Bezüglich des OS-Win, dieses habe ich natürlich nach Zusammenbau des neuen PC´s neu installiert , seit her besteht aber schon das Problem. Meine FPS liegen je Auflösung ( FULL HD 1080 ) und Grafiksettings zwischen 20 - 40 bei Crysis 3, was mich besonders stutzig macht ist, dass bei BF4 die FPS stark schwanken und bei meinem Bekannten der fast dasselbe System hat und sogar nur eine 660GT verbaut ist konstantere FPS hat als ich.

Die Idee mit dem Speicher kam mir auch schon, habe dann mal versucht nur einen Riegel zu verwenden da ich dachte dass evtl. etwas mit dem Dualchannel nicht richtig funktioniert. Fehlanzeige, Dualchannel läuft einwandfrei. 

Die Festplatte habe ich glaube ich an dem ganz normalen 1 Port vom Board angeschloßen, ist das nicht korrekt so ?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Dezember 2014)

für das budget hättest was besseres bekommen. graka zB.ne R9 290 ... oder GTX 970... kannst du nix zurückgeben?


----------



## Icedaft (31. Dezember 2014)

Wow, ein Gebrauchtwagen zum Neupreis... Zurückschicken ist die einzig sinnvolle Option. Nicht das die Hardware grundsätzlich schlecht wäre, Du hast aber für völlig veraltete Hardware viel zu viel bezahlt...


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Dezember 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Das sind ja zum Teil wirklich überzogene Preise für altes Krams. Daher am besten alles zurückschicken (wenn Möglich) und sich hier im Forum was wertigeres für weniger/gleich viel Geld zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## inkart (31. Dezember 2014)

Na Super 

Also zurück schicken ist natürlich nicht mehr möglich da die Komponente ja bereits verbaut  und seit einigen Wochen im Einsatz sind. Da wird es sicherlich schwer, laut Versandhändler hat man maximal 4 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen. Ausgeschlossen sind  aber Grafikkarten, CPU etc. diese sind dann höchstens Sache der Hersteller und da natürlich nur bei defekter Hardware


----------



## inkart (31. Dezember 2014)

Anbei mal der Screenshot von CrystalDisk


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Dezember 2014)

Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. 

e: festplatte ist ok, hat paar lesefehler, sollte man im Auge behalten.


----------



## inkart (31. Dezember 2014)

Die 14 Tage sind bereits verstrichen und wie gesagt bei Hardware kommt es auch immer darauf an ob sie bereits verbaut wurde oder nicht. Alles andere ist dann laut google Herstellersache


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (31. Dezember 2014)

14 Tage egal ob gebraucht oder nicht.  Wir betreiben selbst einen Onlineshop.


----------



## Gast201808272 (1. Januar 2015)

Lass dich nicht fertigmachen, die Hardware ist voll ok. Zugegeben, gebraucht hättest du das alles für 500 € bekommen, aber gut.
Schau mal mit CPU-z nach, ob der Speicher korrekt läuft (timings, Taktfrequenz) und ob die CPU auch den vollen Takt hat.
Ansonsten bitte mal prüfen, ob die Grafikkarte im korrekten Steckplatz sitzt, beim Sockel 1155 gibts glaub ich nur einen, der mit x16 angebunden ist.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Januar 2015)

2 GB GPU speicher ---- wird fast für keine kommenden spiele mehr reichen.  das hat nichts mit fertigmachen zu tun. 

wo hast du den die teile bestellt? 

Um den Preis hättes nen PC mit ner 290 mit gb locker bekommen.

versuch  auf alle fälle zurückschicken .... nicht böse gemeint aber wäre am besten für dich


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Januar 2015)

Schatten und AA reduziere, damit gewinnst du viel Leistung, da deine Komponenten nicht so Potent sind, musst du da wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Januar 2015)

VL auch im Hintergrund die WIndows Darstellung runterschrauben (Effekte usw) 

ich möchte echt gerne wissen wer diese Hardware so überteuert verkauft .... ?????


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Bei manchen der Kommentare hier frage ich mich,  ob ihr alle Geld sch***n könnt oder ob ihr schlicht jeden Bezug zur Realität verloren habt.  Das System des TE ist nicht schlecht,  damit kommt man derzeit gut durchs Leben.  Bei den aktuellen Leistungssteigerungen von < 5%  finde ich auch nicht, dass man dafür eine neuere CPU kaufen muss ...    wird nur teurer.  

Die Grafikkarte ist auch nicht verkehrt, auch wenn sie vermutlich das erste Teil sein wird, dass man tauschen muss.  Aber das ist bei Grafikkarten immer so.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Januar 2015)

Man muss nicht immer das Beste vom Besten haben, und selbst das ist nach 3-4 Jahren stark veraltet. Wie gesagt wenn du die Einstellungen bei modernen Spielen reduzierst, wirst du auch deine Freude daran haben.

Ältere Spiele sind nicht unbedingt schlecht und die kannst du meist mit maximaler Auflösung Spielen.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer das Beste vom Besten haben, und selbst das ist nach 3-4 Jahren stark veraltet. Wie gesagt wenn du die Einstellungen bei modernen Spielen reduzierst, wirst du auch deine Freude daran haben.
> 
> Ältere Spiele sind nicht unbedingt schlecht und die kannst du meist mit maximaler Auflösung Spielen.



Ich habe gerade mal geschaut:  

Die GTX 770 schafft bei 
- The Crew: 60fps
- CoD: AW :  90fps
- FarCry 4 : 48fps
- AC Unity: 39fps

Hmm ...   Bis auf Assassins Creed eigentlich ganz brauchbar, aber AC  läuft derzeit fast nirgendwo richtig schnell.   Aber 39fps bei maximaler Grafik finde ich persönlich ok ...   eine Stufe weniger AA und es läuft perfekt flüssig. 


Wie ich schon sagte, sie wird wohl das erste Teil sein dass man tauschen muss,  aber das ist sowieso immer die Grafikkarte.  In Anbetracht der Preise für solche finde ich die Wahl aber in Ordnung.   

Der Rest des PCs wird noch einige Jahre lang sehr gut laufen,  auch wenn ich eine SSD vermisse.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Januar 2015)

die meisten meinten glaub ich nur, dass man um diesen Preis vl ein wenig mehr bekommen hätte .... auch eine SSD und vl eine bessere GPU 

sollte kein Angriff sein  ....... schlecht ist sie natürlich nicht die HW ........  

lg


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2015)

Zumindest bei der Grafikkarte muss ich dir zustimmen.  280€ für eine GTX 770 auszugeben wenn man die 970 ab 300€ bekommt, war nicht so optimal.  Beim Rest finde ich es ok ...  Standardpreise eben



Spoiler



das ging auch nicht gegen dich Stephan_CASEMODDING,  sondern mehr gegen solche Kommentare: 





> da deine Komponenten nicht so Potent sind, musst du da wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen


 derjenige hat entweder absolut keine Ahnung wovon er spricht oder er will uns trollen ...


.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Januar 2015)

Fakt ist, für das gleiche Geld hätte man aktuellere und bessere Hardware bekommen und das ist einfach ärgerlich.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (2. Januar 2015)

Stryke7:  hab ich auch nicht als Angriff gesehen  

 CPU reicht eh auf alle fälle noch länger 

auf mittlere Einstellungen müsste das passen..........  Gibt halt leider genug user hier die ne HW für ne menge Geld kaufen ... einfach weil es das beste sein muss =( .... dabei kann bzw muss man sicher alle 2 - 3 jahre wieder was neues kaufen ..... Technologien ändern sich zu schnell

Hab mich auch dan für ne 280x entschieden für 240 € reicht vollkommen für 2 JAhre alles fast auf ULTRA zu zocken ....  und wenns nicht mehr reicht,  ist es auch kein verschwendetes Geld um 240€ wieder ne Radeon zu holen


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

Bei den High End Grafikkarten spart man sich lediglich ein weiteres Jahr an Leistung.

Doch in der aktuellen Technologie-Geschwindigkeit, gibt es in 2-3 Jahren wieder so leistungsstarke Grafikkarten, das die alten high end, nicht mehr mithalten.

Die Frage ist auch, ob man sich sofort jedes neue Spiel holt, welches erscheint.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (3. Januar 2015)

Gebe ich dir recht Todesklinge ........  jeder hat da andere Vorlieben...... manchen geht es sehr um die Grafik ... andere wieder geht es wirklich noch um das Spiel ( Story, vielfalt , Spielspass usw) und sich auch mit mittleren Datails schon sehr zufrieden 

lg


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

Kein Wunder das die Konsolen immer beliebter werden.
Kaufen -> anschließen -> zocken, bis zur nächsten Generation.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2015)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das die Konsolen immer beliebter werden.
> Kaufen -> anschließen -> zocken, bis zur nächsten Generation.



Relativ unsinniges Argument.  Wenn du mit Konsolengrafik spielen willst, kannst du auch am PC problemlos 5 Jahre alte Hardware verwenden.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (3. Januar 2015)

Konsolengrafik wird ja bis zur nächsten neuen Konsole nicht wirklich besser =( ..... beim PC sieht man aber schon nach 1 JAhr bei neuen games ...vorallem mit einer neuen Engine deutliche unterschiede.... finde ich halt zumindest

lg


----------



## Atent123 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es schon lächerlich das auf den Konsolen Grafik beworben wird die schlechter aussieht als Crysis vor 7 Jahren.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich bin von den Konsolen nur weg, weil Sony die Playstation+  pflicht eingeführt hat.  Mit einem 400€ Rechner kommt man nur schwer an die Grafik der PS4 ran.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Mit einem 400€ Rechner kommt man nur schwer an die Grafik der PS4 ran.



Doch kommt man.  Schon eine GTX 660  hat mehr Leistung als die PS4. 

Beim Prozessor ist das schwieriger zu vergleichen, da die PS4 mehr auf Parallelisierung setzt als die aktuellen PCs.  Sie verwendet einen Octacore mit 1,6Ghz ...  

Aber ich möchte mal behaupten, etwas äquivalentes für den PC ist auch nicht teuer. 


Das Problem ist nur:  Für PC-Verhältnisse wäre das immer noch ein ziemlich langsames System     Deshalb macht das dort keiner.  Nicht zu vergessen, dass man am PC viel höhere Auflösungen und Bildraten nutzt.


----------



## inkart (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo noch einmal und vielen Dank für den Offtopic bzw. der Diskussione unter euch Mitgliedern, sehr amüsant zum Teil 

Scherz bei Seite...

Ich habe damals die Komponenten gewählt bzw. primär die Grafikkarte da diese vom selbigen Hersteller " Asus " meines Mainboards stammte und ich dachte, dass gleichnamige HW am besten miteinander harmonisiert. Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auf die 50 Euro Mehrpreis gegenüber einer anderen GSKILL Reihe gespart da mir die Latenzzeiten bei eh so viel Ram nicht wichtig waren bzw. ich der Meinung war das die Latenzen auch vollkommen ausreichen sollten.

Die CPU denke ich sollte definitiv auch für die nächste Generation Games ausreichen, wenn ich meine Auslastung z.B. bei BF4 oder Crysis sehe liege ich bei circa 35-49 % was gerade einmal die Hälfte der Leistung in Anspruch nimmt. Bei der Graka glaube ich mittlerweile habe ich mich echt wuppen lassen, gerade wenn ich sehe das eine R9 290X nur noch 330 Euro mit 4 GB Interface kostet. Die Graka versuche ich derzeit zurück zu schicken bzw. in Rechnung zu geben und dafür eine 970 nehme, ich bin leider nicht so der AMD bzw. ATI Verfechter, auch wenn die Karten mittlerweile Preis / Leistung etwas vorne liegen. Ich kenne seit dem ich spiele nichts anders als NVIDIA !

Vom Windows her bin ich jetzt auf 8.1 umgestiegen und muss ehrlich sagen das ich einen doch recht erstaunlichen Schub an Leistung bemerke, alleine bei Benchmarks wie z.B. 3DMark liege ich gleich einige Punkte weiter vorne. Bei den Spielen kann ich Teilweise keine wirkliche Steigerung feststellen, ich denke das die Gesamtleistung für BF4 auf ULTRA auf allen Details und Grafiksettings im Treibermenu einfach nicht ausreicht. 

Ich bedanke mich hier trotzdem schon einmal für die aktive Teilnahme an dem Thema und muss jetzt wohl erst einmal sehen, das ich die Bremse / Grafikkarte  umgetauscht bekomme, Daumen drücken !!!


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2015)

inkart schrieb:


> Ich habe damals die Komponenten gewählt bzw. primär die Grafikkarte da diese vom selbigen Hersteller " Asus " meines Mainboards stammte und ich dachte, dass gleichnamige HW am besten miteinander harmonisiert.


Keine Ahnung wie du auf den Quark kommst. Die Grafikkarte hat absolut nichts herstellerspezifisches, was sie von den anderen unterscheidet,  und auch die Mainboards müssen sich bei allen wichtigen Dingen an die geltenden Normen halten.  


inkart schrieb:


> Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auf die 50 Euro Mehrpreis gegenüber einer anderen GSKILL Reihe gespart da mir die Latenzzeiten bei eh so viel Ram nicht wichtig waren bzw. ich der Meinung war das die Latenzen auch vollkommen ausreichen sollten.


Ebenfalls falsch gedacht:  Die Latenzzeit macht in der Praxis deutlich mehr Unterschied als der Takt des Arbeitsspeichers, und ist somit schon recht interessant.   Die Speichergröße ist davon prinzipiell unabhängig.


inkart schrieb:


> Die CPU denke ich sollte definitiv auch für die nächste Generation Games ausreichen, wenn ich meine Auslastung z.B. bei BF4 oder Crysis sehe liege ich bei circa 35-49 % was gerade einmal die Hälfte der Leistung in Anspruch nimmt.


Auch inkorrekt,  die Auslastung alleine lässt keine Rückschlüsse auf die Spieletauglichkeit zu.  Die CPU ist fast nie bei einem Spiel zu 100% ausgelastet, auch wenn sie bereits zu schwach ist.  
In deinem Fall solltest du damit aber trotzdem noch eine Weile auskommen. 


inkart schrieb:


> Bei der Graka glaube ich mittlerweile habe ich mich echt wuppen lassen, gerade wenn ich sehe das eine R9 290X nur noch 330 Euro mit 4 GB Interface kostet. Die Graka versuche ich derzeit zurück zu schicken bzw. in Rechnung zu geben und dafür eine 970 nehme, ich bin leider nicht so der AMD bzw. ATI Verfechter, auch wenn die Karten mittlerweile Preis / Leistung etwas vorne liegen. Ich kenne seit dem ich spiele nichts anders als NVIDIA !


Welch hervorragendes Argument!    
Unterm Strich tun sich die beiden nicht besonders viel ... 


inkart schrieb:


> Vom Windows her bin ich jetzt auf 8.1 umgestiegen und muss ehrlich sagen das ich einen doch recht erstaunlichen Schub an Leistung bemerke, alleine bei Benchmarks wie z.B. 3DMark liege ich gleich einige Punkte weiter vorne. Bei den Spielen kann ich Teilweise keine wirkliche Steigerung feststellen, ich denke das die Gesamtleistung für BF4 auf ULTRA auf allen Details und Grafiksettings im Treibermenu einfach nicht ausreicht.


In Windows 8.1 ist das Scheduling nochmal ein bisschen verbessert worden,  weshalb Software darin manchmal ein bisschen schneller laufen kann.  Besonders groß sind die Unterschiede meist aber nicht. 
Zu BF4:  Kommt auf die Auflösung an.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Januar 2015)

Takt geht vor Latenzen. 
Beim Intel mehr als bei AMD.

Dennoch sollte der Takt immer im Verhältnis zu den Latenzen passen.

1600MHz CL11 ist sehr schlecht, 1600Mhz CL7 dafür sehr gut.

2133 CL9 ist gut, 2133 CL11 ist schlecht

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2015)

Wir hatten hier letztens einen Thread, der eindeutig gezeigt hat dass Latenz ebenfalls einen großen Unterschied machen kann. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html

Dennoch stimme ich dir zu,  das Verhältnis muss auch passen.


----------

